

What was the the most academically influential video you saw as a young child? - hammerbrostime

I spent the evening tonight going over great math videos with my wife and daughter. We looked at the most recent videos from Vi Hart, and I was happy to introduce to the both of them the "Powers of Ten" video by Charles &#38; Ray Eames - somehow, I was lucky enough to have been introduced to this video while I was in nursery school. I just recently realized how influential this video has been during my whole life.
======
Urgo
Donald in Mathmagic Land was one of my favorites for sure. Surprised to see it
was made in 1959 though. I didn't think it was that old (For reference I was
born in 1980).

I found it on youtube here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRD4gb0p5RM>

------
hammerbrostime
Here is the "Powers of Ten" video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fKBhvDjuy0>

------
aorshan
Honestly, watching Star Wars and other Sci-fi movies with my dad helped kindle
an interest in science in me more than anything else.

------
taliesinb
Carl Sagan's Cosmos, hands down. The soundtrack still gives me a little shiver
when I hear it.

------
googoobaby
I never saw any "videos" as a young child. Such things didn't exist during the
Jurassic.

~~~
hammerbrostime
Ha, ok 8MM film works as well :) I think thats how I saw "Powers of Ten"
originally anyways.

~~~
googoobaby
"Hemo, the Magnificent" probably kindled my interest in the biosciences.

------
sebphfx
ratopolis

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FxXKtnJEEs>

Ok. I wasn't a young child, I was a teen but it marked me.

~~~
sebphfx
they basically put a bunch of rats in cages to try to provoke certain
behaviors in an overpopulated environment.They show homosexuality,murder and
addiction amongst rats.

